# Tablet issues?



## OmerMe (Aug 24, 2009)

Didn't know where to post this.

Soooo... I wanted my MSN messenger to have the pressure thingy like other programs, so I installed the drivers from Wacom's site (PenTablet_511-1.exe).
After that, I got the Pen Tablet Properties program with a different icon and when I look at it from the start menu I see it in a weird language (sp?), it says "tablet s perem" (Tablet sperm LOLWUT).
Plus, now the buttons on my pen and tablet won't work, which is what I really need. :\
They work, but don't do everything I want.
E.g: one of the buttons show me the desktop, doesn't work.
button #2 switches applications, that works
button #3 is photoshop, doesn't work
#4 is winamp, doesn't work.
On the pen the buttons are for double click and scroll, double click works and scroll doesn't.

So, dunno what to do to make the buttons work, hopefully someone here knows a will help me.
Thanks.


----------



## jesterscourt (Aug 24, 2009)

Rollback the drivers (if possible)


----------



## OmerMe (Aug 24, 2009)

I restarted my computer and now everything works fine. xD (how didn't I think of that?)
The thread can be closed now.


----------

